# Tire help



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am new to plowing and i have a 1999 ford F-250 Superduty V10 with a western mvp plus 8.5. I curently have firestone steeltex ats on the truck and they are starting to wear out i was just wondering if anyone had any advice for a kind of tire that would be good in the winter for plowing and also for everyday use for the rest of the year. i need something all terain because i sometimes need to go off road for work in the summer. and i also do some toweing with my truck and thats not always on pavement either. im just looking for some advice on a few types of tires that would work for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

BF All Terain. IMO the best all purpose tire!


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks i have been considering those but i have heard some bad things about them. have you used them at all?. i still have to do some checking on prices be for i decide because i think the BFGs might be kinda expensive.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Little over $1000.00 for all four installed. At least here! I do run those on my GMC and love them. My Ford has also has BFGs but not A/T (forget what kind)! Good luck


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks i will have to do some checking around on prices


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't care what anyone else says, you want round tubeless pneumatic tires. :laughing:

I am running brand new BFG ATs right now. Not impressed, compared to Mastercraft MSRs. The MSRs are dedicated snow tires.

I would go with Michelin LTX before BFGs at this point.


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks i don't no much about misilan tires i never really considered them. like i said im running the steeltex at and i really like them for plowing but they are wearing out but they are a discontinued tire and the transforce at that replaces them doesn't seam to be very good in the snow at all. i have also herd some bad things about the bfgs but i was considering getting a set of wildcat radial At's im not sure if anyone has herd of them but they sell them at fleet farm around hear and they seam like a fairly aggressive tire. i was also looking at cooper tires if anyone has any advice about these brand please let me know thanks.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Goodyear Duratracs


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

RacingZR;986053 said:


> Goodyear Duratracs


2nd that....bought 2 sets this yr and have worked very well....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Good Year Duratracs X 3, I put a set of BFG AT's on my 08 F-350 when I first got the truck and 21,000 miles later they where about down to the wear bar.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

I have BFG AT on my F250. They are actually a load range D. And they are oversized at 285 75 16. I had the stock tires from delivery. Now I am on my second or maybe 3rd set of BFG's. I have over 200,000 miles on my truck. So that is over 50,000 miles a set. Towed a few trailers, but not everyday use. I do not plow or salt with this truck, but have driven in the snow a few times and thought the truck handled well. They now have the BFG in the stock size with a load range E.

On one of the work F350's I put on the Michelin LTX's last year. There was 90,000 miles on that truck, now it has 130,000 miles + and there is alot of wear left on the tires. I put 1.5 to 2 tons of salt in a spreader during storms and have a 9' diamond hanging off the front, and the truck handles well. These are stock 235 75 16 load range E tires.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Michelin's are a great tire too. My research left me with 2 choices.....the GY Duratracs or the Michelin LTX M/S. I like the tread better on the Duratracs and they are getting real good reviews...reviews as good as what Michelin's get. Check tirerack.com, a lot of info and reviews on there.


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks i will have to do some more checking on prices because i am on a budget. this year hasn't been very good around hear for plowing we only got one good storm and other then that we have been getting an inch or two hear and their. i was hoping to make enough to get new tires but i don't know if that's going to happen but i hope so. hopefully we get more snow within the next two months.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

im running the dueler a/t revos....really good tire for plowing ...


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks im considering allot of brands but like i said im on a budget and im looking for information form people who have more experience in snow plowing then i do. Because i have only been doing it for about two years and the other truck i had before my F-250 was and F-150 with a 7ft straight blade and i had BFG rugged trail which were good tires also but im not sure that i would put them on this truck. but im also looking for some advice on cooper tires and if anyone has herd of them wildcat radial ats. and thanks for all the info i have gotten so fair.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Basically you want to stay with a mild tread pattern, with plenty of siping. Unfortunately, most All Season/All Terrain tires really lose their bite after one season


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I run Nitto Grapplers on my 05 f350 v10 and love them both on and off road


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

Goodyear Dura Tracs are the way to go. Had the BF Goodrich on my 07 and when i got the 09 had the Goodyears put on. I like the looks and the aggresive tread patern. The Goodyears were cheaper. No road noise. The guy that put them on told me if i get stuck with these , i shouldnt have been there in the first place.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Evan, how many miles do you have on those?


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

22k. There on a 09 F-350, 295-65-18


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

Heres a pic of the front


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

Bidgestone Dueller Revo good tire you may not get the mileage out of them but the traction last all the way to the end. Had Michelin and they were great the first year, after that tread got hard or something, they looked like new but got stuck a lot, really made me look like a squid. Got suckered into a set of Goodyear silent armor this year and they are OK but still not the tire the Revos were


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

revos are pricey though. ive got about 25k miles on mine with half tread left maybe little more... just make sure whatever you get to keep up on the rotations...


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

What about the Goodyear authority at? if anyone has herd of them i think they are a fairly new tire but i have look at them before and they look like an aggressive tire.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have bought 2 sets of BFG All Terrains first set had about 49K on them. LT 265/75/16 E from discount tire mounted with tax for $728.00. They will usually work with you on the price---the sales guy I was dealing with gave me a trade in value for my old ones---just a thought and good luck with your purchase!!!


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i have never herd of anyone doing a trade in on tires but that would be nice because the tires i have still have ok tread on them im just starting to look around for new ones because i think im going to need new ones for next season.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

My mechanic (also a snow plower himself) recommended his personal tire choice to me this past Fall...Firestone Transforce. They are the best tire I have ever owned. great stance, no planing in the deep snow (ruts that want to pull you into the ditch) Track true and very quiet on the pavement. They look great too! Mileage/tread wear is expected to be great as well.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Transforce+AT


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

I put the cooper discoverer atr on my f-250.

In the past i had BFG at, they were ok but very overpriced. Then some michelin ltx, had great wear but no traction. And then some mastercraft courser c/t, these tire were junk. For an aggressive looking tire they could get stuck in wet grass, were loud and fell apart with 30k on them, like tread separating, these things were crap.

I like my coopers there quiet, go great in the snow and off road i've got about 15k on them and there wearing great so far and the price was very good. If your on a budget look at the coopers you will be happy


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks im considering going with them over the bfg


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I put some Bridgstone Rugged Trail 265/75/16's on mine and love them. I run 400-600lbs of ballast depending on how many bags of salt are left in the back of the truck, and most of the time can plow in 2wd. Got them from Sam's. They are also super quiet on the highway and ride way better than the Firestones that I had.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Dunlop Rover M/T Maxx Traction
A little cheaper than the Dura Tracs (Those too are nice tires!)
Severe Weather rated with The Mountain/Snowflake symbol.
I now have about 8500 miles with no noticible wear.


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like I will be buying Goodyear dura tracs!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I run Cooper art's. Love them. A dealer sells them on traverse city $550 out the door mounted. 265/75/16.


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

what load range are they. because thats cheep.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

No clue good price no matter what load they are
They have an ad on Craigslist listed in northern Michigan.


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

My cooper art's are 285/75/16, load range d and were $628


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I chose Yokohama Geolander AT's for this season and I am very happy with them....Great traction and seem to be wearing very well....... Time will tell.....

I do like the Duratracs......


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I am running Hankook Dynapro ATM RF10. I have also driven on the Duratrack and i would say they are equal in traction. The Hankook are $175 for the stock size LT265/75/16 E from Discount tire. The Duratracks are $180


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep in mind that sometimes the type of snowfall, amounts and temperature will affect your tires traction . Sometimes it aint the wear, or hardening of the rubbers etc etc. Its just the conditions. A narrow tracked tire with a good lug will do the job. No need to spend big bucks for big honkin tires, just to be the "Big Buck"


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah im not sure yet im looking at the atr and i think they are right around 700 to 800 at the place i priced them at but i have to look at a few more places before i decide were to buy from thanks.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

i had ATR's and they are great for the 1st half of the tread. After that it is like driving on marbles. I just removed them from my F250 in Oct. with 8/32 left as the truck was dangerous on anything but dry pavement.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nevrnf;1002196 said:


> i had ATR's and they are great for the 1st half of the tread. After that it is like driving on marbles. I just removed them from my F250 in Oct. with 8/32 left as the truck was dangerous on anything but dry pavement.


That was my experience with them too.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Too much "My tires are bigger than your tires crap" goes on. If you're in the business to make a living, get some good year round tires and be done with it. Big lugs and big tires are for guys that hide rolled up socks in their pants. Blah Blah Blah. Why the @#$%^ would you pay more money for something that won't last any longer, is louder, gets marginally better traction, unless you are compensating! Dr. Ruth would have a hey day here!


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

DONT LAUGH!

I have ran two sets of these on the F350. Very good wear, exceptional traction and EXTREME value!

http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/53/sename/285-75r16-warden-a-t-d.aspx

The last set I got had the kedge grip stuff in the tread. AWESOME ice and hardpack traction!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

veggin psd;1002272 said:


> DONT LAUGH!
> 
> I have ran two sets of these on the F350. Very good wear, exceptional traction and EXTREME value!
> 
> ...


Why would anyone laugh? Those look good! and are economical to boot!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The good reviews on the Treadwrights continue to pile up.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1002237 said:


> Too much "My tires are bigger than your tires crap" goes on. If you're in the business to make a living, get some good year round tires and be done with it. Big lugs and big tires are for guys that hide rolled up socks in their pants. Blah Blah Blah. Why the @#$%^ would you pay more money for something that won't last any longer, is louder, gets marginally better traction, unless you are compensating! Dr. Ruth would have a hey day here!


C'mon, don't sugar coat it.

Tell us what you really think.



2COR517;1002419 said:


> The good reviews on the Treadwrights continue to pile up.


I think I am going to have to try them.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

How many miles did you gte out of the treadwrights???


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

cretebaby;1002422 said:


> C'mon, don't sugar coat it.
> 
> Tell us what you really think.
> 
> I think I am going to have to try them.


My wife forgot to put the breathilizer on my keyboard.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

RacingZR;1002427 said:


> How many miles did you gte out of the treadwrights???


I will pull out the warrenty papers and let you know. I can tell you time wise, the lasted longer than the "store bought" BFG's. I burn off a set a year on the blue truck. Three months of bear hunting is hard on them. Gravel roads and crushed traprock is hell on tires.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a set of ATR ( I think) Treadwrights and only got about 10K before I needed to change them for the winter. While I love the idea and the price.......they wore very fast.......


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

nevrnf;1002196 said:


> i had ATR's and they are great for the 1st half of the tread. After that it is like driving on marbles. I just removed them from my F250 in Oct. with 8/32 left as the truck was dangerous on anything but dry pavement.


I'm down to about the last 1/3 of tread on my ATR's and unfortunately, they are really starting to bug me. At least winter in NH this year has been very easy.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I will stand by the ATR's on my diesel. Have put over 30,000 on them and they are still in great shape. Farm and Fleet warranties them to 50,000. They are great in the snow and do get excellent mileage. On the other hand, I have run BFG all terrains on all of my previous trucks, never getting more than 35,000 out of one set. And yes, I do run my trucks hard, but not any harder then with the ATR's. My most recent set (the ones on my 2500 6.0) have 2 tires with seperated belts. Thats the last time I buy those for my trucks. Getting Nitto Terra Grapplers, should have them delivered within the next few days. Ive read some less than good reviews, but know a buddy with the tires and he swears by them. I also like the BFG radial long trail, have them on my wifes trailblazer and yukon. They get good mileage and are good in the snow also. (cant say about the mud, its her vehicle, she wont let me wheel it)


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Hands down the Firestone winter force tires are the best i have used to date. I know they are a snow tire but at 465.00 installed on my f150 265x75x16's they are the best bang for the buck. I also have them on my 96 f150 plow truck and they work excellent, never a problem. There is no mileage warranty but at 465 installed I'll run em forever. try them and you will be amazed.!!!!
www.firestone.com


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

the two tires with sepersted belts are those the bfgs or the atrs.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Cooper Discover ST. Just got them a month ago, and love them. Excellent traction snow or ice, fairly quiet on the road for aggreseive tread pattern, and cheap compartd to Wrangler Duratracs.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

The BFG all terrains have the seperated belts, have had no complaints with the ATR's


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

After the last 20 inches we had on top of the first 20 I was getting call to plow places that had never been plowed, I had chains all around, on the aging BFG's, can;t wait to get the duratracs I had to use two truck as we were getting stuck do much, all that snow over 6" of solid ice hard making those dollars


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks i am thinking that the atrs would be the best choice for what i need and i will probably go with those i am just checking around on prices now because the tires i have i think will get me through the rest of this winter and summer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos, Great grip in the ice and snow.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

I just bought coopers discovery stt and love the traction on and off road! but there not going to be good for mileage, they hummmm alittle from 40 to 60mph! after that u dont hear them! I have a couple of drive ways with the road is higher than the roof line of the house! they never sliped on the ice!! good luck on your search!


----------



## westernf250 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks i looked at the stt and i don't thing i need something that aggressive because i don't to off road that much so i probably going to go with just an at tire.

________________________________

1999 F-250 V10 western mvp plus 8.5


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ill second the s/t coopers. I have 35000 on mine now and they're getting down there but still have great traction in the snow. (with a little ballast of course)


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah gotta have that ballast! and if u have 35000 ill be happy with that!!!!!


----------

